# Sprained Ankle (Advice needed).......mot done!



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Doesn't sound too serious a post I know,
But I was playing football in the back garden with the children & I twisted my ankle about 2/3 hours ago now its very stiff & painful to stand on.
The motorhome is booked in for a M.O.T tomorrow at 9:30 am no one else
can drive it & at this rate I may not be able to go (No real hardship there's always the next day)........
I'm just wondering if anyone knows of a miracle overnight cure????


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

elevate it and bag frozen peas


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Go to accident and emergency at local hospital. Use nhs direct.

or Have a couple of whiskies , strap up the ankle and go to bed.



Seriously does your insurance cover any"emergency driver" if you are taken ill, If so, and most seem to get a mate to drive for you.
If i lived closer i would volunteer for you


Best of luck

Dave P


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

frozen peas in tea towel. Ten mins on, 20 off. Repeat. Do not leave on longer or you can have probs. Make sure you alternate, and allow to heat up naturally and slowly between compresses.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Dave & gnscloz (elevate it and bag frozen peas) But we haven't got any Frozen peas but will frozen sweetcorn do :roll: :lol: 

What a Evening to do it!!


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

only if off the cob  
sprained ankle 3 days before army physical
delayed me 2 months
caslled sods law


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

If you have no problems with asthma, indigestion, kidney problems or stomach ulcers you could take ibuprofen - a non-steroidal anti inflammatory drug, but NOT if you are already taking aspirin. Take in accordance with the packet instructions, and always with or after food as it can be a gastric irritant (ie it can be harsh on the gut). It is both a pain killer and will help to reduce the swelling.

As others have said try *RICE* - *r*est, *i*ce, use a *c*ompression bandage, *e*levation (ie sit or lie with it higher than the heart).

Unfortunately a true sprain takes as long to heal as a fracture and is as painful. Commiserations to you!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for all the advice  
Awoke this morning & thought I'd have to cancel,but struggled in & passed after two wiperblades & headlight beam adjust \/ 

Gonna rest my foot now :lol: 

Thanks again.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

As a Emergency nurse practitioner I would just like to re-iterate the above advice and stress that these injuries do take longer than a couple of days to heal, tread carefully and look after yourself.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks georgiemac,I've been using it today rather than resting it very painful but moveable.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Try comfrey. If you google it it will be self explanatory. It is an old natural remedy for treating sprains and broken bones. If you can get some natural comfrey leaves boil them for 10/15 mins then bathe the ankle in the liquid after which place the leaves around the ankle and apply crepe bandage. If you can't get natural leaves buy comfrey preparations from health shop. When the co-pilot did her ankle ( fell on the stairs) the doctor said if she had broken it it would have been quicker to heal. I used natural comfrey leaves and the root (made into a paste) and applied twice a day it was manageable to walk unaided after a couple of weeks. 

Hope this helps, 

Graham


----------



## thegreatpan (Oct 29, 2007)

When I broke my Tibial Plateau, I found a generous amount of Balvenie Doublewood most effacaious!


----------

